# Anyone familiar with Eclipse?



## Kimmerset (Sep 8, 2008)

All right, I'm taking a shot in the dark here that someone on these forums has used Eclipse.

Something happened with Eclipse and I haven't the slightest clue how to fix it.  When I open it up, it will say "Version 1.4.2_06 of the JVM is not suitable for this product.  Version: 1.5 or greater is required." and will immediately close.

So far, I have: 

Deleted all older versions of Java and downloaded the latest version (jdk and jre 1.6.0_07)
Tried changing the classpaths pointing to my java classes, but to no avail
Tried searching the folders folder some sort of configuration file pointing towards the file

The matter itself is fairly urgent, as it's the program I use most often for my programming class. 

Also, please, I don't want "lulz java" or "Why are you using _____?" I just want help.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 8, 2008)

lulz java

why do you need it urgently?  it's still just a fancy text editor; if it's broken, use a different one

sounds like something in your registry or somewhere still thinks you have 1.4 installed and as the default.  maybe try reinstalling eclipse and see if it catches on


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm afraid of trying new things.  If I could use the same program, I'd apperciate it. 

It doesn't actually install onto the system.  It's kind of self-contained within it's own folder... Maybe I should just switch it up, since I all ready have NetBeans installed. >_>


EDIT: I just found a classpath for java that's pointing to a file that doesn't exist.  Attempting to correct the problem.

Double-edit: reinstalled shit, switched programs.  Magical cure still appreciated, thx.


----------

